# Pool filter sand in Toronto?



## sneakypete (Mar 7, 2008)

Anyone know where I can find PFS in Toronto? I'm not sure if Home Despot carries it or not in my area. I'm in the East End.

Thanks in advance

pete


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

Any "pool supply" place will have it in 50lb bags.

See here:
http://www.yellowpages.ca/search/result ... e=TORONTON
http://www.thepoolsupplycentre.com/Cont ... actUs.html
http://www.toronto.net/Pools,_Spas_and_Saunas.html


----------



## Intrepid-One (Apr 26, 2008)

i am in winnipeg myself, but our Home Depot has 55lb bags of Target play sand


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

play sand and pool filter sand are different...

I get my pool filter sand from a pool supply store. I prefer Leslie's store brand, but most any brand will work just as well.

The Home Depot / Lowe's in my area have PFS...

Pool filter sand is regulated to have all the fines below a certain size removed and all the large grains above a certain size removed. This leaves you with a very consistent product. Which means you will need to wash it a lot less (as there are far less fines than play sand) and the grains are larger so they stay in place better and when disturbed they fall to the floor faster. This makes a HUGE difference when protecting your finlters from the sand.

I've used PFS for several years now (4 I would guess) and I haven't had to replace any of my impellers yet...

Good Luck!


----------



## nicholas316 (Apr 24, 2007)

home depot, lowes, any pool places, rona,


----------

